# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  مخيم همنا همكوا..!!

## محمد القضاة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

عقد اليوم اجتماع تحضيري للمخيم برئاسة د.سعد ابو قديس

لمناقشة المواضيع التي سوف تطرح بالمخيم الذي سيعقد في 26/27/28\\6\\2008

في مبنى التطوير الوظيفي الذي سنتشرف فيه باستقبال رئيس جامعة البلقاء عمر الريماوي 

وعطوفة رئيس الوزراء السابق عبد الرؤوف الروابدة لمناقشة المواضيع التي تهم الطلبة في كلية 

الحصن والمواضيع التي تهم المجتمع بشكل عام 

حبيت احيطكوا علم بشو بصير بالكلية.
اخوكم محمد فواز القضاة
هندسة اتصالات وبرمجيات
من المشاركين بالمخيم :Smile:

----------


## روان

شكرا محمد على الخبر :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## adel maayah

مين هو سعد ابو قديس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> مين هو سعد ابو قديس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


عميد كلية الحصن الجامعية

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مشكور محمد القضاة

----------


## adel maayah

* هل سعد ابو قديس بيقرب لرئيس جامعة اليرموك؟*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> * هل سعد ابو قديس بيقرب لرئيس جامعة اليرموك؟*


انا ما بعرف 

بس الي بعرفه عن الدكتور سعد ابو قديس 

انو كان دكتور استاتيكا في العلوم و التكنولوجيا 

و الان هو في كلية الحصن عميد و مدرس استاتيكا :Icon31:   :Icon31:

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

شكرا على الخبر
يعطيك العافية

----------

